# Hello from New Zealand



## North Star (Jun 23, 2006)

Greetings and salutations,

I am a Chinese martial arts practitioner from New Zealand. This forum looks like a good place to be 

Regards


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 23, 2006)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## pstarr (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Drac (Jun 23, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## MJS (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Jun 23, 2006)

Greetings :wavey:

You are right, this is an excellent place to be.  We have a few other kiwi on board as well.

Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## Kensai (Jun 23, 2006)

Kia ora! 

Hello mate, welcome to MT. Have fun, look around, put your feet up.

Kensai

:asian:


----------



## Kacey (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome North Star  I am happy you like it here


----------



## matt.m (Jun 23, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Kreth (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, North Star.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcom to MT.  Happy posting!


----------



## Gemini (Jun 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 27, 2006)

Great to have you here  Welcome

~Tess


----------



## North Star (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow, lots of warm welcomes.

Thanks !


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 28, 2006)

you'll definitely have fun. Welcome aboard!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 28, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

